# HIdden sub enclosure for Tacoma extended cab



## pyrogerg (Jul 12, 2010)

I've been trying to work out a design for an adequate enclosure for a 10" sub in my '98 Tacoma extended cab. The design requirements are: 
* sealed enclosure
* ~0.5 ft^3
* does not interfere with operation of front seats or use of back seats, including child's car seat installation.

I didn't want to give up the storage under the back seats, but have decided to drop that requirement in favor of the three above.

I'm increasingly inclined to build an enclosure that will replace the factory box that serves as the support for the rear seats. I'd put a single 10" on one side and a storage cabinet on the other.

Has anyone done something like this?

BTW: I have no mobile audio experience and have never built a speaker enclosure, but I'm generally good at building things.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

These people might know


Discussion Topics - Tacoma World Forums

Home

what these are is a site specific to trucks made by a company named Toyota and the people are enthusiasts for their particular vehicle , you might not read anything about other companies products there though 

http://www.toyotanation.com/forum/index.php

Tacoma Forum (52 Viewing)


----------



## Danometal (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm not familiar with that truck, but your idea sounds awesome.


----------



## pyrogerg (Jul 12, 2010)

By the way, I did search the forums before creating this thread. I found very little that resembles what I've asked about. What little I found had virtually no useful build information. I'm sure it's been done, and suspect that it's been written about in a mobile audio or Toyota forum somewhere, but I haven't been able to find those threads. If you happen to know where they are, I'd appreciate the links.


----------



## pyrogerg (Jul 12, 2010)

*Found one - sort of*

Xtra Cab Tool Cubby Sub Install - TTORA Forum

The boxes are too small for a 10", but I'm tempted to go this route for how easily the box can be removed if I need that spot for my daughter's car seat. I honestly have no idea how big the difference is between an 8" and a 10", besides about 10 Hz and 2". I just don't know how much is going on in the 20-30 Hz range where the difference would be most apparent.


----------



## pyrogerg (Jul 12, 2010)

*Another one*

10" Sub Install(Ext Cab) - TTORA Forum

Seems I wasn't finding them for lack of the term "cubby". Back to research, I'll start a new thread for the build, eventually. Probably done posting on this one, unless someone else says something interesting.


----------

